# B12 shots



## gizmo (Aug 21, 2004)

My mother had B12 shots and her dp, but not her dr went away.I would have tried it also, but i have done so much reading on natural health (i used to be a complete nut about it)that i have learned a lot about different forms of B12 and i am sort of confused about what form i would want to use.i am really particular about the supplements i take.i want the most natural form, most easily assimilated, etc.anyway, she has not had a shot in at least a year and the dp is still gone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

How long did she have dp for?

How many shots and how old is she?

I don't like having foreign, unnatural things in my body or my environment, either. I don't tolerate pharmaceutically-produced substances or other chemicals.


----------



## gizmo (Aug 21, 2004)

i believe she has had it for around 10 years.she is around 60 years old.i don't remember how many shots she had but i believe at first she did it more frequently like once or twice a week and then once a month, but the dp left after the very first shot.her ringing in the ears also left.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

Did she get the B12 shots for another reason? (not dp/tinnitus?)

This sounds tempting to try! (B12 is pretty safe and most of us are a little low in it, I think?


----------



## gizmo (Aug 21, 2004)

i think she just did them because she remembers having to have them as a child and she lost a lot of weight (she has always struggled with her weight), so i think it was because of that and b12 deficiency can cause a lot of mental problems.i think most of my family has trouble absorbing b12.a lot of us have anemia.my mom has also said that my grandmother had to get b12 shots all the time.one thing to remember though, be sure to be taking all the b vitamins because just taking one will create a deficiency of the others.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, I take B-complex quite regularly. I was recently anemic and I only thought of the iron, not of b12. I think I'm going to upgrade my supplements for awhile. Thanks


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

I suspect it had a lot to do with the method of delivery (i.e. injections).

Oral B-12 never did a thing for me (anymore than anything else taken orally ever did).

I'm just wondering how I could request such a thing from my doctor, as I've never said a thing to him about my DP.

e


----------

